# Crown Pork Roast



## adamjamjam (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello,

Can anyone help me to figure the time I would need to roast a 13.5 lb. crown pork roast and at what temp? Also should it be covered or uncovered? I'm a widower and talked myself into throwing a dinner party for 10 guests.

Jack McMillin
San Antonio, Florida (Yes, Florida! Believe it or not there is a San Antonio, Florida.

email: [email protected]


----------



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

This sub forum is for introducing yourself. Not questions. Post your question in the Cooking questions forum, or wait for a mod to move it for you. for future reference, post questions in the correct forum. Your more likely to get an answer.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Adamjamjam and welcome to Chef Talk.

I will gladly move your query to a forum where it'll attract more of the attention you want. In the mean time, please come back to the Welcome Forum and tell us a bit about yourself. Then we can give you a proper welcome.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have done a Crown Roast a few times for Christmas dinner. I usually figured about 3 1/2 - 4 hours for it. I stuffed the center with a Cornbread Stuffing (with dried cherries, sausage & pecans) and covered the top with aluminum foil to keep the stuffing moist and the to keep the bones from burning. Hope this helps.


----------



## britt (Apr 24, 2005)

I did one for New years. I put the crown roast in a roasting pan and wrapped foil around the frenched ribs.. Seasoned the outside and the bone side and browned it in a 450 deg. oven for 20 minutes.
Filled the center with garlic smashed baby reds. Brushed the potatoes with butter(loosely topped with a piece of foil) and returned to 325 degree oven for 2 1/4 hours.
My problem with a crown roast is the stuffing. I've tried filling the center with par cooked noissette potatoes. I par boiled them and did the FEB thing. Then browned them in a skillet and gently mounded them in the center. It came out nice but a lot of work. Also all types of bread dressings. The mashed potato thing came out great. It had a nice crust and was creamy in the center. Ah, so many accompaniements and so few Crown Roasts.
britt


----------

